# performance roms for showcase?



## ReidandKat (Oct 7, 2011)

Does anyone know of any Tom's that are designed for performance?


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Most ROMs are tweaked for performance. But MTD ROMs generally seem to be the fastest. But with that comes some drawbacks. While most everything does work on CM7 and MIUI. There are still some bugs. But there is also some nice Touchwiz based ROMs that seem to run really nice too.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

FYI questions don't belong in the Dev forum.


----------



## SRGaudio (Aug 19, 2011)

akellar said:


> FYI questions don't belong in the Dev forum.


Def not a dev forum question. But Awesome Sauce is outstanding. It offers the best performance of any TouchWiz ROM i have ever used


----------



## ReidandKat (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks for the replies!
Sorry it's in the wrong forum, I'm new to this. Where should I post these type of questions?


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

ReidandKat said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> Sorry it's in the wrong forum, I'm new to this. Where should I post these type of questions?


In the general forum. Any questions go there. Only thing that should be in development or themes/apps are actual releases. Hope you found one that works for you.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

mooved. thx. :tongue2:


----------

